# parfay soda?



## madman (Jun 5, 2006)

heres a local soda i dug on sat,says parfay dist co. toledo oh. has a large p on base, bottle is semi automatic any thoughts??


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 5, 2006)

Butter[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Josh, I was holdin off but I knew it had to be said.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 5, 2006)

never heard of it but just hearing the name gives me a sugar rush.


----------



## madman (Jun 6, 2006)

no thats parkay lol , i believe it to be some kind of carmel drink, its a great example of a local soda mike


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 6, 2006)

I like that fat rounded font.


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2006)

hey jg heres a another version  mike


----------



## capsoda (Jun 7, 2006)

You guys kill me.LoL It is an unusual and nice bottle. And now I can almost small and taste the caramel. Weard.


----------



## madman (Jun 8, 2006)

hey thanks cap for the reply, hope to find some goodies this weekend  mike


----------

